
Sears dismisses XSS vulnerability report by stating "we use SSL" - wfjackson
https://twitter.com/Cybpoulet/status/460438949257691136
======
valarauca1
Doesn't honestly surprise me. When you email support at a larger company your
response will be answered automatically. A large number of companies don't
expose bug reporting services, or don't have them in place. Also 'support' =/=
technical support.

Honestly twitter as a bug reporting service feels like its catching on.
Faster, even custom responses I know it wasn't _made for that_ but its an
interesting use case.

